# turbo trainer



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2013)

now winters drawing in looking at getting a turbo trainer anybody got one they want to sell me , if not local would have to be boxed up and sent to me in Northamptonshire , let me know what you got .


----------



## stoobydale (14 Nov 2013)

Did you get sorted Biggs?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2013)

stoobydale said:


> Did you get sorted Biggs?



i did but a mate of mine is looking for one , what have you got ?


----------



## stoobydale (15 Nov 2013)

Hi, I have a Tacx Cosmos and also a Tacx Flow. Haven't used the Flow for a long, long time thought so will have to check it out. I know it doesn't have a skewer with it.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2013)

stoobydale said:


> Hi, I have a Tacx Cosmos and also a Tacx Flow. Haven't used the Flow for a long, long time thought so will have to check it out. I know it doesn't have a skewer with it.



let me know if you want to sell either and will see what we can do


----------



## stoobydale (15 Nov 2013)

> let me know if you want to sell either and will see what we can do


Will do. I will check it out over the weekend.


----------



## Linford (15 Nov 2013)

I've had my eye on one of these for £44 new. They are actually only about 3 miles from where I work, but only post out...how daft is that !

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1101...=161150176729&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:GB:1123


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2013)

Linford said:


> I've had my eye on one of these for £44 new. They are actually only about 3 miles from where I work, but only post out...how daft is that !
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11011.m43.l1123/7?euid=697845d29ca2483aaad25a6b54374507&loc=http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161150176729&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:GB:1123


i kept looking at those but i was worried how noisy they would be


----------

